# Any Apple TV users?



## talktalktalk

Genie upgrade coming for me next week, but I was wondering what could I do with my apple tv and this new system?


----------



## Laxguy

I have a third gen Apple TV, but it's at a place where I can't get DIRECTV. My guess is there's not a lot you can do with merging the two systems. .... but! Enjoy them both!


----------



## dennisj00

We have Genie and Apple TV. . . at present there's not much interaction, but they're both great. ATV and AirVideo have pretty much replaced media sharing on the HR for us. Movies / shows ripped on any storage go to AppleTV via Airplay from the iPad or iPhone.


----------



## Jacob Braun

Airplay from some apps for iPhone or iPad (HBOGO for instance) to Apple TV.
If you have a newer Mac that supports Airplay mirroring and a GenieGo you can use Airplay Mirroring from the Mac to the Apple TV....

But yeah, if you have it at the same location as a DirecTV receiver there's not a whole lot they can do.

That being said, Airplay Mirroring + VLC is awesome! 1080p mkv files from my MBP to the Apple TV is pretty sweet.


----------



## peds48

I have both the ATV 2 and 3 GEN. While I like the fact that the 3 Gen ATV does 1080p, I never used it because it is not jail breakable. I have a 2 Gen ATV that is jailbroken and it waaaaaayyyy better than the 3.


----------



## talktalktalk

What exactly is Airplay? and what is Jailbreak? and what is benefit of Gen 2 over Gen 3?
Sorry, I am new to these products.


----------



## dennisj00

AirPlay is Apple's method of sending audio / video wirelessly from devices with airplay (iPhone/iPad / Macs and others) to Apple TV connection. With AirVideo server (free) running on a PC, and AirVideo Client running on iPad (or iPhone), I can stream a movie ripped to any storage on my network via Airplay to the TV connected with AppleTV. Or something simple like playing your music from iPhone to your TV audio System.

Airplay is showing up in non-Apple products for audio or A/V.

Gen 2 is 780p, Gen3 (current) is 1080p.

Jailbreaking is a method to load non-Appstore apps and features to an iDevice. While not illegal it does present a problem with some Apple approved apps.


----------



## peds48

Jailbreaking frees the Apple devices from Apple's strict limitations. you can apply custom themes, fonts, tweaks, install apps that are not approved by Apple. it is basically freeing the iPhone from Apple "jail" or sandbox. this is LEGAL and fully reversible, but trust me, once you jailbreak, you will never go back to stuck iOS. I have not seen any problems with ANY apps because of a JB.


----------



## TedBarrett

I have a Genie and an ATV 3 plugged into the AV receiver. The ATV is great for streaming YouTube from the iPad. The Genie youtube app just isn't as easy to use. Also the ATV streams any iTunes purchased or rented videos and music from the Apple cloud servers. The AV receiver has vTuner but the iPad's TuneInRadio is far easier to use. We also dump the point and shoot camera to the iPad and look at the day's pics on the big screen via AirPlay and the ATV. Vimeo does AirPlay directly as do the HBO, SHO, and MAX apps but with watch now on demand getting so much better on the Genie that's not that big a deal. Many Apps have built in Airplay like Vimeo. In general it is the rare exception that something on the iPad can't be put up on the big screen and sound system via AirPlay and the Apple TV. And in those cases you can always mirror the screen but then you have to put up with the iPad's wonderfully weird aspect ratio.

My understanding is that the ATV 3 does 1080p while the ATV 2 is limited to 720. Never had a 2 so not sure.


----------



## talktalktalk

peds48 said:


> I have both the ATV 2 and 3 GEN. While I like the fact that the 3 Gen ATV does 1080p, I never used it because it is not jail breakable. I have a 2 Gen ATV that is jailbroken and it waaaaaayyyy better than the 3.


So I'm guessing that the apple tv we just bought from the apple store is obviously gen 3?


----------



## peds48

talktalktalk said:


> So I'm guessing that the apple tv we just bought from the apple store is obviously gen 3?


Yep. If you really want an Apple TV2, be ready to spend "big bucks" on eBay. These are going for almost $500.00


----------



## peds48

TedBarrett said:


> My understanding is that the ATV 3 does 1080p while the ATV 2 is limited to 720. Never had a 2 so not sure.


you are correct.


----------



## TedBarrett

Tangential to the topic of integrating an iPad into a home theater
Couple of apps along with the excellent DirecTv app I use Splastop Streamer to remotely operate the PC - also works for Macs
and Reflection to record whatever is on the iPad's screen and audio to the PC - not an app a small service - makes the PC or Mac show up as an Airplay target that can be recorded. If you have an Onkyo the ORemote app is far superior to the free official Onkyo app. For the rare occasion when I want to change a setting on the TV and am too lazy to track down it's remote the LG remote app does everything needed. Goodreader will download and playback over Airplay almost anything including HTML5 videos and audio. iPad and Airplay are central to my version of couch potato nirvana.


----------



## lparsons21

I have the ATV3, gave my ATV2 to my sister. Neither of us is interested in jailbreaking. Me because I remember the horrid hacks on the original ATV, her because she is not techie at all.

I use the ATV to stream my iTunes video library, rent or buy video from iTunes, Netflix and HuluPlus. And I can also mirror anything on my MacBook Pro w/Retina to the big screen in proper aspect ratio. Basically if it can go on the screen of the MBP, it can go on the big screen via the ATV.

Damned slick box imo!

One thing that has turned out to be very handy when I do mirror from the MBP is that my Bluetooth keyboard and trackpad are useable from my recliner in the front room with the MBP still plugged into the monitor in my computer room. No 'remote' app needed.


----------



## TedBarrett

Reflection mirrors the iPad to the PC
Splashtop mirrors the PC to the iPad


----------



## peds48

I use Ignition to "mirror" (more like control) my Mac from either my iPad or my iPhone. I also use Veency to literally control my iPad or iPhone from my Mac. really cool stuff

https://cache.saurik.com/veency.mov


----------



## dennisj00

It's actually Reflector instead of Reflection.

Unfortunately, it's not quite there yet. . . at least the trial version. It will mirror audio of nomad recordings but no video.

I'll keep watching it's progress.


----------



## TedBarrett

Oops! Forgot about the name change

"Reflection is now, Reflector - Same Reflection taste, new Reflector name!"


----------



## dennisj00

It plays audio fine but couldn't get any video, just a red square that fades out on the PC screen. Is that because of the trial version?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

lparsons21 said:


> I use the ATV to stream my iTunes video library, rent or buy video from iTunes, Netflix and HuluPlus. And I can also mirror anything on my MacBook Pro w/Retina to the big screen in proper aspect ratio. Basically if it can go on the screen of the MBP, it can go on the big screen via the ATV.


+1. You can stream music, pictures, and videos. I stream a lot of the Twit shows from my iPad thru the ATV to my HDTV, all in HD.

I have two ATV in my house, Gen 3 on the main TV and a Gen 2 in the bedroom. If you have any iProduct or iMac I highly recommend getting an ATV.


----------



## TedBarrett

dennisj00 said:


> It plays audio fine but couldn't get any video, just a red square that fades out on the PC screen. Is that because of the trial version?


I have the PC paid version $12.99? Works fine recording the iPad screen and audio. Haven't tried to use it to record any DRM stuff. But it did record me playing around with some synths and drawing apps just fine. Great for showing some how-to stuff.


----------



## HDJulie

My sister has an ATV2 & an iPad 3. She has a TV in her kitchen that she cannot get a cable to so she can't watch her recorded shows on it (they watch the kitchen tv a lot these days). The iPad app will not let you watch your recorded shows, right? I was hoping she could do that & then use AirPlay to the ATV that's hooked to the kitchen tv .


----------



## jagrim

HDJulie said:


> My sister has an ATV2 & an iPad 3. She has a TV in her kitchen that she cannot get a cable to so she can't watch her recorded shows on it (they watch the kitchen tv a lot these days). The iPad app will not let you watch your recorded shows, right? I was hoping she could do that & then use AirPlay to the ATV that's hooked to the kitchen tv .


I believe you are correct in that she will not be able to interface between her ATV and DTV.

One of the nomad users might be able to chime in to help. I'm not sure if you can watch a nomad recording thru airplay as I don't have a nomad. This might be a possibility.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

You can't AirPlay Nomad/GoGenie either. You can use the mirror feature of the iPad though.


----------



## HDJulie

Hmm, that's interesting that you can't AirPlay a Nomad recording. I'll have to look into how to mirror.


----------



## jagrim

Apple connector to either HDMI or RCA plugs. Check Apple store as I believe they have several different types. Find what your TV needs.


----------



## peds48

You can also mirror using Airplay wirelessly.


----------



## jagrim

HDJulie,

Another possibility that you could do is to use a slingbox and app to get access to thew recordings then use airplay to the TV. There are pluses and minus's to this. On the minus side, you would have to purchase the slingbox and app. On the plus side, it would also allow viewing content outside of the home network.

Though I haven't used airplay with the slingbox app, I do use the ipad app every day to watch the news while I get ready for work. I find it very simple to work and allows me the flexability to go different rooms and not have to turn on each TV. 

When I get time in the next day or so, I'll hook up my ATV3 and report back how it works.

Of course, there may ne other type "sling" devices that work just as good but I have no experience with those.


----------



## dennisj00

Nomad does let you stream any recording from your HD DVRs to the clients. We replaced a 13" TV with RF link in the kitchen with a movable cabinet bracket for the iPad. Wife uses it or the streaming in DAFI while she's cooking.

We also take the ATV when we travel. Lots of times the HDMI connection or mirroring from the iPad is better than the local TV programming.


----------



## TedBarrett

DAFI? Google failed me.


----------



## say-what

TedBarrett said:


> DAFI?


*D*irecTV *A*pp *f*or *i*Pad


----------



## TedBarrett

Doh!


----------



## Herdfan

peds48 said:


> Yep. If you really want an Apple TV2, be ready to spend "big bucks" on eBay. These are going for almost $500.00


No s**t???? I have one still sitting on the shelf from where I upgraded to the Gen 3.

Why the high price?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Herdfan said:


> No s**t???? I have one still sitting on the shelf from where I upgraded to the Gen 3.
> 
> Why the high price?


Because they can be jailbroken, the ATV3 can't.


----------



## peds48

Herdfan said:


> No s**t???? I have one still sitting on the shelf from where I upgraded to the Gen 3.
> 
> Why the high price?


you are waisting your time with the 3 if you have a 2 available.


----------



## dennisj00

I have two ATV 2s . . .bid it up.


----------



## peds48

dennisj00 said:


> I have two ATV 2s . . .bid it up.


The value is for the ones who know what to do with the ATV 2. For anybody else there is no difference between the two. as a matter of fact, they will tell the ATV3 is better because it does 1080p!


----------



## jagrim

I have both a ATV 2 & an ATV 3. Both have their uses.


----------



## Laxguy

Heh. DAFI is one of the worst acronyms ever.


----------

